# W.W.W.W.P. What's that, you ask?



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Women's WhiteWater Waterton Party, of course....

How about it? Another lady and I are going to lap the crap out of Waterton on Thursday, 6/21. We are planning to catch every eddy we possibly can and if we don't hit our line/make our move, we're going to do it again. And then, after we do that, we're going to do it again and again and again..... We're going to knock the dust off of some skills that have been laying around during this low water year.
There is enough flat water above the rapids to work on your roll if you feel like that needs some work, even if you are too nervous to run the rapids - It's just about getting out and having some fun and getting wet!
This is a fun stretch and think it would be great to get an impromptu PARTY together. 

Plan a the moment is to meet at the Fort around 4:30/5ish-o'clock.

Beth


----------



## lhoule (Mar 11, 2012)

Hell yeah. Kayaking and party time-life can't get much better. I'm the "other lady"... and the more the merrier, so come!


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Looking forward to getting on the water tomorrow! The Fort at 4:30?


----------



## lhoule (Mar 11, 2012)

Sounds good. See you tomorrow.


----------

